# CES 2010 Event



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

I am going to CES in Vegas next week and was wondering if any forum members would like something to do Saturday night?
There will be an open house that is hosted by THX VideoTech… my understanding from my email to them is, that it is open to all A/V enthusiasts
So..I figured we could use this to meet face to face with other forum members….hope to see some of you there.
Below is the info and the link to sigh up

Here is the info.

Who: THX Video Tech Open House
When: January 9, 2010 7PM-9PM
Where: Las Vegas Boulder Station Hotel and Casino

Here is the link to sigh up...... and it is FREE
http://thxvideotech.com/

Later
RayJr


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Ray...

Did you take any pics at CES that you care to share with us?


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry guys....I did not get any pictures 
I spent 3 days at CES and 3 days in THX Video Tech training....man was that a long week.

RayJr


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

RayJr said:


> Sorry guys....I did not get any pictures
> I spent 3 days at CES and 3 days in THX Video Tech training....man was that a long week.
> 
> RayJr


That's too bad.. I heard there was some pretty decent stuff to see/listen to this year.

Also..

















Tried to think of something clever like "that's two good looking guys" and all I got was something pithy...


----------

